# ZR Team alltagstauglich machen



## Robby2107 (3. Mai 2017)

Servus zusammen,

mein Kumpel will endlich mal was für sich und seine Gesundheit tun und sich ein MTB kaufen. 
Aktuell steht das ZR Team 27.5 7.0 als Favorit ganz vorne. Allerdings gibt es da noch ein klitzekleines, aber wichtiges Detail: fehlende Schutzbleche! 
Hintergrund ist einfach, er will das Radl auch im Alltag nutzen, um z.Bsp. auf Arbeit zu fahren ohne gleich wie ne Wildsau auszusehen. Er kennt halt mich ... 

Jetzt mal rein technsich gesehen: Welche Möglichkeiten hat er an dem ZR Team Schutzbleche zu montieren. Die bekannten Steckbleche sind klar, aber würden auch feste Bleche gehen?? 
Beispiel: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...els-mountain-range-b60-schwarz-30713/wg_id-54
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...els-mountain-range-b60-schwarz-30713/wg_id-54
Wenn es doch Steckbleche werden, mit welchen habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Bitte keine Diskussion anfangen über die Ästethik von Schutzblechen an MTBs!! An meinen eigenen ist auch max. nen Marsh Guard dran. Hier geht es jetzt aber wirklich rein um die Alltagstauglichkeit. 

grüße 
Robby


----------



## Airigh (4. Mai 2017)

Also ich habe mir, da mein ZR Race auch zum "Stadt- & Arbeitsrad" umgebaut wurde, hinten einen Zefal Deflector (http://www.zefal.com/de/mtb-radschutzer-/71-deflector-rm29.html) drangebaut, der funktioniert ganz gut.

Für vorne kam bei dem Bike dann nur der folgende drauf http://www.zefal.com/de/mtb-radschutzer-/68-deflector-fm20.html
Vorne hätte der ruhig ein wenig länger sein können, aber es funktioniert trotzdem. Zumindest das Gesich bleibt sauber ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (6. Mai 2017)

Servus Airigh,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. 
Das vordere Schutzblech ist doch etwas kurz, daher denke ich wird es denn Anforderungen nicht ganz gerecht. 

Grüße
Robby


----------



## Airigh (6. Mai 2017)

ja, dachte ich mir. Ist ja dann doch nur ein etwas längerer Mudguard ;-)


----------

